# Darwin's Law of Evolution by Natural Selection



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2014)

Firing range instructor dies after 9-year-old girl shoots him with Uzi

http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-shooting-range-instructor-dies-20140826-story.html

Charles Vacca, an instructor at a shooting range in White Hills, Ariz., shows a 9-year-old girl how to use an Uzi in this still from a video of the fatal lesson. (Mohave County sheriff's office)

By LAUREN RAAB contact the reporter

 instructor at a shooting range in Arizona died Monday after a 9-year-old girl accidentally shot him in the head with an Uzi he was showing her how to use, the Mohave County Sheriff’s Office said.

Charles Vacca, 39, of Lake Havasu City was shot Monday morning, airlifted to a medical center in Las Vegas and pronounced dead shortly before 9 p.m., the sheriff’s office said.

Vacca was working at the Bullets and Burgers outdoor range in White Hills, about 60 miles southeast of Las Vegas, when the accident occurred. The girl and her parents were at the range while on vacation, a sheriff’s spokeswoman told the Los Angeles Times.

He was standing next to the girl, instructing her how to use the Uzi, when she pulled the gun’s trigger and the recoil sent the weapon over her head, causing him to be shot, the sheriff’s office said.

“This is a rarity for something like this to happen,” the spokeswoman said.

A video released by the sheriff’s office Tuesday afternoon shows nearly half a minute of the shooting lesson.

Vacca, dressed in a dark shirt and camouflage pants, speaks to a slim girl with earmuffs, braided hair and bright pink shorts.

“We have to keep that held in,” he says, showing her the Uzi in his hands. “Otherwise the gun won’t fire, OK?”

He gives her the weapon and helps her adjust her arms and her stance — “just like that” — and, at his instruction, the girl shoots once at a target. Her shot lands slightly to its left.

Kate Mather, Richard Winton, Ruben Vives, Matt Stevens

“All right!” Vacca cheers.

As he gives further directions, a quick sequence of shots can be heard, and the gun begins tilting up. The video clip ends before he is struck.

In 2008, 8-year-old Christopher Bizilj died in a similar accident at a gun expo in Massachusetts. The boy was firing an Uzi at a pumpkin when the recoil caused him to lose control of the weapon, and he fatally shot himself in the head.


----------



## steveray (Aug 27, 2014)

At least the instructor got it this time....He was supposed to be responsible for the safety at the site.....I am familiar with the Mass incident, boys father was there and he is a doctor.....


----------



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2014)

Very sad for the instructor's family and for the girl who will probably need to be in therapy for years to come.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2014)

Why teach a 9-year-old how to use a military assault weapon

I can understand a hunting weapon, a pistol for defense, But not a military assault weapon, dumb


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2014)

No hands::;

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/world/2014/08/25/erin-pkg-moos-scariest-selfie.cnn.html?cid=homepage-ob-gc&iref=obnetwork


----------



## steveray (Aug 27, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Why teach a 9-year-old how to use a military assault weaponI can understand a hunting weapon, a pistol for defense, But not a military assault weapon, dumb


Her parents brought her there.....it's not like he grabbed her off the street.....The parents have almost as much blame as the instructor......


----------



## ICE (Aug 27, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Why teach a 9-year-old how to use a military assault weapon


For the money.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 27, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> For the money.


I wonder if he got paid?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 27, 2014)

Who would let there 9 year old daughter use such a gun in the first place, get her some Barbie's for crying out loud


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 27, 2014)

It's not the gun, and it's not an assault weapon. What an Uzi actually is, is a POS.

Its lack of proper instruction that got him wasted. I've let kids shoot my AR carbine, but my hands were on it, and I control it.

Even then, there a young kids that so 3 gun compititors and such, and do it safely.

You can teach a 9 year old to drive huge deadly tractors too. You have to do it correctly and methodically.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The least at fault here is the girl, she will own it forever, and for no good reason...........sad


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 28, 2014)

Poor choices by all involved and I also feel bad for the young lady who will now not learn the proper handling of a firearm and is scarred for life.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 28, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Poor choices by all involved and I also feel bad for the young lady who will now not learn the proper handling of a firearm and is scorn for life.


Poor choices ......

Scared for life


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 28, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Poor choices by all involved and I also feel bad for the young lady who will now not learn the proper handling of a firearm and is scorn for life.


My opinion in the only poor choice was on the part of the "instructor".

He failed to properly assess the learning curve, and did not assure his safety and the abilities of the girl. Girl was just having fun. Parents I trusted the instructor.

It was just a mistake. No more, no less.

Brent.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 28, 2014)

> My opinion in the only poor choice was on the part of the "instructor".


Poor Choice #1 - Facility

Poor Choice #2 - Parent(s) allowing a 9 yr. old to handle a fully auto assualt weapon!

Poor Choice #3 - Instructor allowing a 9 yr. old to handle a fully auto assualt weapon!

Those 3 poor choices are like three strikes and the poor kid is stricken for life.  The facility should and will be held liable for allowing a 9 yr. old to use a weapon like that and their insurance company will pay dearly to both defendant parties (instructor's family and the child's family).  This type of crap feeds and gives all us responsible gun owners a black eye.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 28, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Poor Choice #1 - FacilityPoor Choice #2 - Parent(s) allowing a 9 yr. old to handle a fully auto assualt weapon!
> 
> Poor Choice #3 - Instructor allowing a 9 yr. old to handle a fully auto assualt weapon!
> 
> Those 3 poor choices are like three strikes and the poor kid is stricken for life.  The facility should and will be held liable for allowing a 9 yr. old to use a weapon like that and their insurance company will pay dearly to both defendant parties (instructor's family and the child's family).  This type of crap feeds and gives all us responsible gun owners a black eye.


Completely disagree, fault lies only with instructor. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

In the video you see her laid back stance, a common mistake and indicator of being weak, off balance and afraid. Then her ENTIRE learning curve before going full auto was one shot. She should have shot at least a mag out while having stance corrections, and allowing her senses to adjust to the gun. You start with singles, then double taps, then multiples. After careful consideration and any remedial correction, you can then start with some full auto, with assistance.

Had any of that been done, he would still be warm.

But no, one shot, good enough, time for the advanced course. His fault, provably so.

The girl's new state of mind and any "tragedy" has no bearing on fault, that's just the leftover consequence.

The Uzi is a little weird (I know, I had one of the horrible things) but is controllable by even small people when they are adjusted to it. It is a rather weak, inaccurate piece, and there is a reason most people other than coked out Puerto Ricans  won't trust there life to one.

I have included this video of a kid that at least has the basics down, and has basic control over a Glock 18, a lighter, less controllable gun, shooting the same rounds as the Uzi. Notice his stance.





Brent.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 28, 2014)

How does this pan out on the topic of children with automatic weapons will Darwinism work in favor of . . . ?

http://www.channel4.com/news/islamic-state-iraq-syria-children-guns-video

http://www.channel4.com/news/islamic-state-iraq-syria-children-guns-video


----------



## Keystone (Aug 28, 2014)

Sad for all involved. Have not viewed the partial video nor do I intend to, from all the accounts of the tragic incident there does not appear to be any doubt of what occured.

Children are capable of handling firearms, when proper training is received.


----------



## Frank (Aug 28, 2014)

With proper supervision, young children can and should be trained to shoot.  With the included safety briefs this can reduce accidents where children unfamiliar with firearms find one and start playing with it like they see on television.

Our family shoots include a safety briefing before anybody shoots, and the younger ones get close one on one supervision.

The instructor erred in not being in position and alert to take control of the weapon.


----------



## kilitact (Aug 28, 2014)

Fault lies with the facility and the instructor. It appears that white supremacist advocate the use of these weapons more so than Puerto Ricans


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2014)

Viewing the video I sensed that it was a first time for both of them.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 29, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Viewing the video I sensed that it was a first time for both of them.


And the last


----------

